# Citrus Rubbed Salmon



## richoso1 (Jun 1, 2008)

Rubbed a salmon fillet with a new rub I put together just for this smoke. I then foiled it and let it setup in the fridge for 3 hrs. I unwrapped it and gave a coating of reg. olive oil, rewrapped it and put it back in the fridge till the next morning. 

Citrus Rub:
1 part sea salt
1 part fresh ground mixed peppercorns (white, green, black)
1-1/2 parts powdered honey
Â½ part lemon zest
Â½ part orange zest

Using the top rack with the GOSM at itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s lowest setting (cabinet in the sun) it pegged at 225Âº, using cherry wood I smoked the salmon until internal temp hit 155Âº. 
Side Note: In the future I would use 1 part each of the lemon and orange zest. Also noted that there was not much of a smoke ring.


----------



## rivet (Jun 1, 2008)

Well Dang! How did it taste?? Looks very nice and your recipe sounds good too. My wife and I are currently in an experiment with salmon. I have dried orange and lemon peel (not sure which to use yet), fresh lime-basil leaf and I'm going to mix with panko flour and ground almonds to give it a crust. What do you think? If you want some of the dried peel, let me know via PM and I'll send ya some.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 1, 2008)

Rivet, it has a light smoke flavor and the spices were not overwhelming. Gloria and her mom really liked it, and they don't usually eat salmon, unless it's smoked. I have the orange and lemon dried peel, I use them in marinades and pestos. Your recipe sounds like a winner, let us know how it came out. Good luck and good smokin'.


----------



## supervman (Jun 1, 2008)

Rivet - 
What's your process for drying the peel? 
Thanks
V


----------



## rivet (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't dry it. I buy it in the store (Target), its really good and fresh. Sorry if I misled you on that. If you have trouble finding some, let me know and I can square you away. As far as the recipe goes, (its a work-in-progress) I think I'm going to have to soak them a bit before incorporating it in the coating since the granules are turning out to be a bit crunchier than I had in mind.


----------



## seboke (Jun 17, 2008)

Don't know how I missed this rich! Looks great!!


----------



## porsche smoker (Jun 17, 2008)

I use a similar recipie but use orange marmalde instead of whole orange, and add balsamic vinegar, brown sugar, and a shot of Patron. mmmmmm good.

"borrowed" the recipie from outback restaurant.


----------

